# Deactivating IP



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Sorry if is this is a dumb question but my IP might have some malware and the clean it it seems like a drag. Plus I don’t have have a computer, so maybe question is, if I just cancel my phone services can my ip still be used? Thanks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

By IP I assume you mean iPhone? We don't do malware removal on phones so I've moved this to the Apple Mobile Device forum. 

If you cancel your iPhone service you won't be able to use the phone for calls, texts, Internet, etc.

I would just back up whatever you need from it like contacts and pictures and reset it back to factory settings.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, what leads you to believe there may be malware on it?


----------



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Also, what leads you to belive there may be malware on it?


I meant IP address, sorry.


----------



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Trser said:


> I meant IP address, sorry.


From I can gather it might have, CBL, XBL or PBL.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What devices do you have that use the IP address?


----------



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> What devices do you have that uses the IP address?


It's the IP that came with the phone so as far as I know, just the phone.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Trser said:


> From I can gather it might have, CBL, XBL or PBL.


Yes but who or what is telling you this? Are you blocked from accessing some websites?

What type of phone is it, iPhone or an android?


----------



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Yes but who or what is telling you this? Are you blocked from accessing some websites?
> 
> What type of phone is it, iPhone or an android?


Yes, it said I was blacklisted. Iphone6


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Trser said:


> it said I was blacklisted. Iphone6


Who is the "it" and how were you informed of that?


----------



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Who is the "it" and how were you informed of that?


Spamhaus ZEN told me and so did mxtoolbox. com


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So you just decided for no reason to check your IP address at those sites?

I'm wondering if there was some sort of behaviour that triggered you looking it up?


----------



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> So you just decided for no reason to check your IP address at those sites?
> 
> I'm wondering if there was some sort of behaviour that triggered you looking it up?


The notification that's when I looked it up.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since we cannot really assist you to get around this blacklisting there are only two things I would suggest.

The first would be to enter the IP address at the following link (as you say you already have) and then follow the recommendations they provide on what to do if it appears in their listings:

https://www.spamhaus.org/lookup/

If that doesn't help then I would contact your service provider.


----------



## Trser (Jul 27, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Since we cannot really assist you to get around this blacklisting there are only two things I would suggest.
> 
> The first would be to enter the IP address at the following link (as you say you already have) and then follow the recommendations they provide on what to do if it appears in their listings:
> 
> ...


Will do, thanks for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

